

Mark Shuttleworth orders Kubuntu leader to step down - arnieswap
http://www.itworld.com/article/2926838/linux/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu-community-council-ask-kubuntu-developer-to-step-down-as-leader.html

======
krisdol
Am I missing something?

So what happened was that

1) a founder of Kubuntu truthfully stated that money from Ubuntu-oriented
donations didn't go to Kubuntu

2) It was discovered that a developer of Kubuntu was listed as the recipient
of some of this funding, but didn't actually receive any of this money due to
an alleged clerical error

3) The clerical error has not been corrected, and a founder of Kubuntu has
been asked to step down as a representative of the Kubuntu community/council
by the CEO of Ubuntu's parent company

I don't understand how anything that anyone did on the Kubuntu side warranted
this reaction. Not only that, it's not clear to me what level of authority
Canonical's executives have over the Kubuntu community in the first place.

Is this the full story?

Why do CC/ShuttleworthCo care this much?

~~~
shadeslayer
Not exactly, the problem was that Canonical collected some money during 2012
to 2013 that was supposedly earmarked for Ubuntu flavors. However, there is no
accounting for that money at the moment, though something is being worked on.

There's also the much heated debate about Canonical's IP licensing policy
which is quite vague and broad IMHO. It also goes against the FOSS licenses
such as the GPL and LGPL. Jonathan bought this up with the Ubuntu CC and has
been pursuing this for 3 years, without much luck so far. He raised the issue
again recently and has been reprimanded for supposedly using language that
violates the CoC, however there has so far been no evidence backing this
claim.

Due to the above the CC and Mark Shuttleworth have asked Jonathan to leave
leadership positions within Ubuntu.

Disclosure: I'm on the Kubuntu Council, so I might have a biased opinion.
These are purely personal views.

------
a3n
May I suggest a separate project, a la LinuxMint.

Perhaps LinuxKawakawa or another k-herb.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_culinary_herbs_and_spi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_culinary_herbs_and_spices#K)

~~~
yellowapple
Or they could merge into (or absorb) the KDE flavor of Linux Mint (which - IMO
- is more-or-less redundant given Kubuntu's continued existence), taking over
the development of the Mint+KDE and LMDE+KDE projects (thus leaving the main
Mint folks to focus on Mint/LMDE with Cinnamon and MATE (and Xfce, but I
personally think that Xubuntu should follow Kubuntu's footsteps and absorb
Mint/LMDE+Xfce).

To me, this particular Canonikerfluffle is just yet another straw on a camel's
already-broken back.

~~~
a3n
Even better, both times.

